# DBSTalk Doesn't Want My Money!



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Not only did I get an email reminding me that my DBSTALK subscription was to expire shortly, I get a warning message telling me to "click here" to resubscribe.

Unfortunately, V-Bulletin presents me with a page telling me I am not authorized to view that page (and signing in again presents the same message). The same message appears when I click the link in the email and log in.

So, are you no longer accepting the $15 yearly subscription?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Did you try via the subscriptions link (near the bottom) in your user control panel?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

User control panel---> Miscellaneous----> Paid Subscriptions


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I checked our system and everything looks fine. It's likely the DBSTalk cookie on your computer might be corrupt.

In any case, the following link should take you where you need to be:

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Perhaps senile I becoming am but. I selected the two year option and the select payment screen ONLY offers PayPal though it implies choices in the on screen text.

Did I miss a meeting and need the proper room lighting and lenses to see the CC choice?

Don "I've over a month yet so its not critical yet" Bolton



Chris Blount said:


> I checked our system and everything looks fine. It's likely the DBSTalk cookie on your computer might be corrupt.
> 
> In any case, the following link should take you where you need to be:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

lugnutathome said:


> Perhaps senile I becoming am but. I selected the two year option and the select payment screen ONLY offers PayPal though it implies choices in the on screen text.
> 
> Did I miss a meeting and need the proper room lighting and lenses to see the CC choice?
> 
> Don "I've over a month yet so its not critical yet" Bolton


Click on order through paypal and then just use your CC. Paypal is just the middleman.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! I think the first time I upped it I did set up paypal but haven't used it since...

Don "trying to get it done now" Bolton



Shades228 said:


> Click on order through paypal and then just use your CC. Paypal is just the middleman.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

And guys...thanks for the support. Really...thanks.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for having something worth the support! Really! Got my 2 years going forward paid for so it's a four year trial period now :HappyGree

Don "and now back to watching compilers run" Bolton



David Bott said:


> And guys...thanks for the support. Really...thanks.


----------

